
Learing Rails is Easy, Mastering Rails is Hard - luccastera
http://blog.jayfields.com/2007/09/learing-rails-is-easy-mastering-rails.html
======
pius
Nice article, Luc. Rails is awesome, but all of the hype drew lots of garbage
programmers to the framework. Unfortunately some people claim to know Rails
just because they can follow along with the "build a blog in 15 minutes"
screencast.

------
nickb
Mastering _anything_ is hard!

